# Great place to buy lumber in NJ



## sarquis (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello all,
Just wanted to pass along a great place to purchase lumber in NJ. 
Board & Beams in Fairfield NJ . The have a BIG SELECTION of lumber.
I purchased sapelle and walnut . Really nice boards.

http://www.woodboardsandbeams.com/


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Are their prices reasonable?


----------



## sarquis (Nov 20, 2008)

Their prices are very good and they have a lot yo choose from.


----------

